# BRAT diet for IBS



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Known for years that I have had this but lately really been bad and doctor advised the BRAT diet and medication. Finding info on line but, not really what I want...see what foods to stay away from etc...seems like everything I eat is now on the "no no" list. Has anyone dealt with this and can they give me some ideas. Medication ordered has to be OKed by insurance company so here I sit waiting for some relief. so very tired of never feeling really well...thanks guys !!


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

My advice would be to see a Naturopath, if you can. Or someone that practices Traditional Chinese Medicine. They will seek to treat the reason you have IBS, thus healing you instead of just putting a temporary bandaid (medication) that will eventually cause other problems. (see the side effects)

the BRAT diet for the rest of your life sounds boring and lacking of nutrition.

Check out a woman named Olivia "Organic Olivia" on youtube and on the web. She healed herself of all sorts of troubles and I believe one was IBS. She is young but she has studied a lot to heal herself after getting no answers from her doctor.

Here is a link to one of her videos

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHgsv5_LMJw[/ame]

good luck to you and know in your heart that your body can heal itself if given the right "tools" so to speak


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Brat diet = Bananas, Rice, Apples, and Toast. 

These are the 4 foods we know of that are the easiest to digest. Why don't you try it for a few days, and if it helps then you can add foods one at a time? From what I have heard of IBS you will know it if a food is too hard on your insides.


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

The problem with this diet is the toast part. If you are eating wheat toast it needs to be made from fresh ground, organic berries otherwise the negative effects from the physic acid will have your body lacking key minerals extremely quickly. I agree, find a naturopath doctor and be sure to keep an eye on your mineral levels especially magnesium, zinc and iron. Also keep in mind that this first is very likely to cause constipation so you'll need to be sure to drink your full allotment of water each day. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

If she eats enough apples, I do not think she will be constipated.

Physic acid? Do you mean phytic acid? How does that work? I am only familiar with the name: I do not know what it is from or what it does?


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Helena, do you use or eat foods containing Splenda (aka sucralose)?

My hubby struggled for a long time with what the doctor diagnosed as IBS, only to find out it was the Splenda he was putting in his coffee at work. It was really terrible, he would be up all hours of the night with it. Never been a problem since quitting the Splenda.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

You need to cut out all of the "diet sugars". Stay away from all fruits for a little while. Cut out milk and milk products... a known culprit for most. Caffeine from coffee,tea and chocolate irritate most people too. My husband had IBS his whole life... very severe at times. Once he want gluten free because of MY diet change... it all but went away! Read up on it. It does wonders! Skip the toast, go with rice and chicken for a couple days. We eat VERY WELL on the gluten free diet. It's not as hard as you would think. You need to focus on what you CAN eat, not what you can't. There are substitutes for all of it! If you need some great bread/biscuit and general good stuff... pm me!
Wishing you good health!

Debbie


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I've had ibs most of my life, mine was also bad thru Fall and the holidays so around Jan 1st I started a gluten/dairy/sugar free diet. I'm not perfect with it, but have probably cut 95% of those out of my diet. I've also been vegetarian for almost 40 years and had a diet high in wheat, so it's been quite a process.

My ibs is under control (for now), going to continue for at least 3 more weeks and see how I'm doing then.Good luck, I know how miserable it can be.


----------



## eXo0us (Nov 14, 2015)

Most people will be fine when they just eat real food. (JERF / Paleo / Primal/ etc)

That simple means, everything without a label and not more then one ingredients (water, salt doesn't count). 

I don't like the term paleo anymore, because there are now hundreds of processed products out there with the Word on it which have nothing to do with the diet idea behind. Organic is label which means nothing anymore.


I hate restrictive diets. That's the nice thing about JERF, you can eat anything, as long it's from mother nature in it's whole form.

BRAT is way to restrictive and would starve you to death.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Irritated bowl and your going to eat fiber... Nonsense

Eat what gets completely broken down in your stomach and leaves you with little waste to transport. Animal fats and protein.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I also recommend doing the BRAT diet and adding foods one at a time. IBS issues run in our family, and since figuring out what foods we can/can't eat, my sister and I do pretty well managing it. For example, I absolutely cannot drink milk before lunch. I can have cream or half/half in my coffee, but if I were to have cereal for breakfast I would be miserable. My stomach tends to be ok after lunch, so as long as I'm mindful of what I eat in the morning, I should be fine the rest of the day. 

I try to eat the same foods for breakfast every day, and I know to expect a little bit of trouble when I switch. I usually go for weeks eating the same breakfasts (yogurt w/ blueberries, or pb toast w/ banana, etc). 

Read up on what fruits are gas causing. Apples, for instance, can cause gas if raw, but applesauce (cooked) is fine. You'll eventually find what trigger foods affect you, and learn to steer clear of them.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

stanb999 said:


> Irritated bowl and your going to eat fiber... Nonsense
> 
> Eat what gets completely broken down in your stomach and leaves you with little waste to transport. Animal fats and protein.


Fat can be one of the biggest triggers for IBS problems. 

Helena, just do some research on IBS friendly foods and come up with lists of stuff to try to see how you react. Here's one website with some information, I'm sure there are several other good ones too.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

eXo0us said:


> BRAT is way to restrictive and would starve you to death.


Long term, yes, but for a couple days it is a good way to get your intestines to settle down.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

I suffered from ibs for 14 years. It was so bad I lost 100lbs. Was sick nearly ever other day. Then I cut out dairy (from cows) and went gluten free. It saved me. All ibs suffers get relief from cutting out dairy. Gluten is a natural inflammatory. It inflames the gut. Once I cut those out. It was gone forever. I have helped many people get their lives back this way. Give it a shot. I now use only goats milk. Such a life saver.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

MDKatie said:


> Fat can be one of the biggest triggers for IBS problems.
> 
> Helena, just do some research on IBS friendly foods and come up with lists of stuff to try to see how you react. Here's one website with some information, I'm sure there are several other good ones too.


Read from reputable sources... 



The very first lines of the blog is nonsense. .. fats are easy to digest and happen within 20 min. Of ingestion. Healthy fiber is like brillo and woodchips ripping and tearing through you.

The reason so many women have issues with eating healthy animal based fats is they falsely believe fats are bad... so their body reacts to their anxiety. 

Read up on the ketogenic diet and ibs cure


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

stanb999 said:


> Read from reputable sources...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't try to tell ME how MY body reacts to fats. And I'm so freaking sick of the "it's just anxiety" reason. I KNOW my body, and I know when it's something I ate (like fat) or when it's anxiety. I do not cut fats out of my diet, but I know WHEN I can eat them without having to run to the bathroom 5 seconds later.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

MDKatie said:


> Please don't try to tell ME how MY body reacts to fats. And I'm so freaking sick of the "it's just anxiety" reason. I KNOW my body, and I know when it's something I ate (like fat) or when it's anxiety. I do not cut fats out of my diet, but I know WHEN I can eat them without having to run to the bathroom 5 seconds later.


So it's anxiety... how did I know? Well its the primary cause of the affiction.
The next most common reason for it is binge eating.
Lastly it's lactose, grain alergies, ect. 

It's well documented if you take time to learn about it. Here is info.
https://www.merckmanuals.com/profes...syndrome-(ibs)/irritable-bowel-syndrome-(ibs)



P.s. they specifically recommend not eating apples and banana


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2693479/

Here is a scientific study that supports a ketogenic diet for ibs.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

stanb999 said:


> So it's anxiety... how did I know? Well its the primary cause of the affiction.
> The next most common reason for it is binge eating.
> Lastly it's lactose, grain alergies, ect.
> 
> ...


Actually that's not true. Many books and doctors research is flawed. That's why it is labeled a syndrome. Just like fibromyalga. It's as group of symptoms they can't explain so they label it this or that. I had zero anxiety. And out of 43 people in the support group I was part of, 37 were due to allergies. Ibs is now also recognized as a disability and many are receiving disability for it. Ibs sufferers tend to have more inflamed intestines and a spastic colon. Not due to anxiety but rather a high acid content in the gut. They also tend to over produce bad bacteria in the gut and intestine. It seems as though their insides provide a better environment for bad bacteria to grow. So blaming ibs on anxiety is an old played out myth that is finally dieing. If anything the disease itself creates an anxiety of becoming sick in public places. But it's not the core cause by any means.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Actually that's not true. Many books and doctors research is flawed. That's why it is labeled a syndrome. Just like fibromyalga. It's as group of symptoms they can't explain so they label it this or that. I had zero anxiety. And out of 43 people in the support group I was part of, 37 were due to allergies. Ibs is now also recognized as a disability and many are receiving disability for it. Ibs sufferers tend to have more inflamed intestines and a spastic colon. Not due to anxiety but rather a high acid content in the gut. They also tend to over produce bad bacteria in the gut and intestine. It seems as though their insides provide a better environment for bad bacteria to grow. So blaming ibs on anxiety is an old played out myth that is finally dieing. If anything the disease itself creates an anxiety of becoming sick in public places. But it's not the core cause by any means.


Yep, like fibro... Do you know what that word means?

"Phantom pains" with no cause.

Are you suggesting anxiety and depression do not result in a disability rating? Mental disease is just as difficult to effectively treat as any other affliction. More often than not it's harder to treat than things like a blocked artery in the heart... At least with a heart problem the cure is obvious.


You do know that most "allergies" are due to mental disorders... right? Double blind studies have born this out time and again.


P.S. your gastrointestinal tract goes though wild acid-base switches...from a PH of 2 to a high ph of 7.3. Your stomach is never a base and from your small intestine on it's never an acid. "acid belly" or need for tums is due to eating too many carbs that aren't broken down in the stomach. A quick break down of the gastrointestinal track is in order so we can dispel myths... 

Your stomach is very acid. It literally turns all the fats and meats you eat into a liquid. This happens in just a few mins. Vegetables, fruits and grains remain unchanged. This mass is then passed into the duodenum. Bile quickly changes the ph of the mixture to a value around 6. At this time it passes further into the intestine where the proteins, fats, and simple sugars can start to be absorbed. By the end of the small intestine easily digested simple sugars, proteins, and fats are gone. This process takes from 2-6 hours What remains is complex carbohydrates and fiber. These move into the large intestine where the ph is around 7.3 and water is added. This "high" PH allows gut bacteria to flourish. They attack and devour what you couldn't on your own process. This is where gas is made... (Water, gas, lots of content... Bloat?) This process of bacterial digestion releases sugars and you can digest some of the dead bacteria. So you gain simple sugars, fats and protein in the process. Finally it comes to the end of the line and the ph is returning to near 7. This process can take as long as 2 days. The waste is dried to conserve the water and finally excreted.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

stanb999, it's amazing that you know what is wrong with my body (actually, all women with IBS) better than I do. Wow, you must have special powers if you can tell a stranger over the internet that she's having issues just because of anxiety, even when she tells you you're wrong. Yet you insist you're right. You really should get a paying gig, because if you are THAT good and know THAT much about total strangers, you should be profiting off of it. 

The above was all said in sarcasm, in case your special powers didn't tell you that.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

MDKatie said:


> stanb999, it's amazing that you know what is wrong with my body (actually, all women with IBS) better than I do. Wow, you must have special powers if you can tell a stranger over the internet that she's having issues just because of anxiety, even when she tells you you're wrong. Yet you insist you're right. You really should get a paying gig, because if you are THAT good and know THAT much about total strangers, you should be profiting off of it.
> 
> The above was all said in sarcasm, in case your special powers didn't tell you that.


Personal attack? nice.

I made no reference to you or your medical condition in my postings. I directly challenged your "facts". You challenged my posting from prominent medical journal and what I explained was is generally thought to be the cause. Then rather than get into a "ph" balanced gut issue... Which is nonsense. I posted about how the system actually works. Why this lead to your attack I don't know.

More simply stated... You took it upon yourself to internalize the discussion. My notes were not directed at your condition. Is there some reason you feel so defensive?? Maybe it's just in your head.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

stanb999 said:


> The reason so many women have issues with eating healthy animal based fats is they falsely believe fats are bad... so their body reacts to their anxiety.





stanb999 said:


> So it's anxiety... how did I know?





stanb999 said:


> Personal attack? nice.
> 
> I made no reference to you or your medical condition in my postings. I directly challenged your "facts". You challenged my posting from prominent medical journal and what I explained was is generally thought to be the cause. Then rather than get into a "ph" balanced gut issue... Which is nonsense. I posted about how the system actually works. Why this lead to your attack I don't know.
> 
> More simply stated... You took it upon yourself to internalize the discussion. My notes were not directed at your condition. Is there some reason you feel so defensive?? Maybe it's just in your head.


Yes, I took it personally because you were telling me I was wrong with what I said happens to *my* body. Where did I ever say I was posting scientific facts? The fact is, bodies with IBS react differently to foods, and I was commenting with some tips that *I* have found to be helpful to *my* body. I take it personally when someone tries to say my issues are in my head, or that I'm only having issues because of anxiety, which I *know* is not true.

When I post something about my body and you try to argue, that is personal to me.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

MDKatie said:


> Yes, I took it personally because you were telling me I was wrong with what I said happens to *my* body. Where did I ever say I was posting scientific facts? The fact is, bodies with IBS react differently to foods, and I was commenting with some tips that *I* have found to be helpful to *my* body. I take it personally when someone tries to say my issues are in my head, or that I'm only having issues because of anxiety, which I *know* is not true.
> 
> When I post something about my body and you try to argue, that is personal to me.


You said your body excretes fats in minutes of eating them... That simply is false.


Only having anxiety.... So real diagnosed medical conditions are minimized and imaginary ones are the truth. :teehee:


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

stanb999 said:


> You said your body excretes fats in minutes of eating them... That simply is false.
> 
> 
> Only having anxiety.... So real diagnosed medical conditions are minimized and imaginary ones are the truth. :teehee:


I said fats can be a trigger food for IBS (for me, depending on when I eat them), and sometimes they can cause an urgent need for the bathroom. It is not false.

I'm not even sure what you're trying to say in your second sentence. Which medical conditions are imaginary?


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

stanb999 said:


> Yep, like fibro... Do you know what that word means?
> 
> "Phantom pains" with no cause.
> 
> ...


Im not saying that at all. There are cases of say depression and bipolar that are chemically induced in the body. You can measure it by imbalances and lack of serotonin production. But to say allergies are mental disorder is absurd.

Your way of thinking is the old way of thinking in the medical world. Do you know how many people were put away in mental wards for eczema? They were labeled mentally unfit due to constant scratching and itching. It was a labeled a mental disorder. Today we know that it is outside chemicals causing many of the bodies mental and physical problems. It's the total opposite of what your saying. We now know it is outside chemicals in our food and environment causing these disorders. It's the allergies themselves causing many cases of depression and anxiety. And even schizophrenia. They are curing some of these issues with dietary changes and allergy tests. Take my daughter. From birth she had digestive problems. Many gastrointestinal problems. Until she was 10 and finally diagnosed with celiacs. Is that mental? Not at all. Since she had it we finally had an answer to my problem. Celiacs is heritatary. Sure enough I had it. 

My wife studied psychology at Shepherd university. My mother worked with mentally challenged children all her life. We have seen the devistating effects of parents putting their children on that mind skewing drugs for adhd and the such. Cases of depression anxiety, adhd, autism and retardation have gone up over 1000% in many cases in just the last 20 years. What changed? Our food is more processed with destructive chemicals. They are sprayed with even worse chemicals. We put floride in everything from water to gum . It's proven to cause mental deterioration. My dentist agrees with that and tells everyone to stay away from it. Especially children. You see this country knows these diseases are big business. They don't want to lose customers. But we can cure so many of them with diet and lifestyle changes. Not all. But many. 

What your saying is people who are allergic to shellfish or bees or poisen ivy or peanuts are mentally challenged. An allergic reaction to anything is not mentally caused. It is the immune system reacting to a threat. Take fibro. In the last 8 months they finally discovered the chemical break down of it and the genes associated with it. So there is now a definite test and diagnostic procedure for it. What's the number one treatment for it for years? Antidepressants and pain medication. Now we know there are chemically induced inflammatory responses and dietary triggers for it. And many are successfully treating it with diet and exercise. When people let go of what doctors and pharmaceutical companies have been pounding for years, they can treat these things so much more effectively. Some cases of depression and anxiety are due to a broken thought process. They expect to feel down so they do. They get use to it. They train their brain like any other muscle. But they train it to literally go to the worst case scenario and to actually produce stress inducing chemicals. This can be completely altered and reversed with positive reinforcement and mental exercises. Now as I said. Some people's brains do not function properly. There are chemical imbalances that are not controllable. But I would say they are in the minority of diagnosed cases of anxiety and depression. Most can be treated and cured without medication. But back to the topic. ibs is not caused by mental disorder. There are physical differences in their digestive makeup. Now that's not to say stress doesn't make it worse. But the illness itself is stressful. And the key is to stay away from inflammatory food like wheat and gluten, gassy foods and dairy.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

MDKatie said:


> I said fats can be a trigger food for IBS (for me, depending on when I eat them), and sometimes they can cause an urgent need for the bathroom. It is not false.
> 
> I'm not even sure what you're trying to say in your second sentence. Which medical conditions are imaginary?


People who have never suffered stomach issues have no idea. So just ignore it. Greasy fat can cause an immediate reaction in the system. Crohns disease kills people. The biggest difference in ibs and Crohns is usually anemia. But many symptoms are the same as are the triggers. But this guy probably thinks people have half their intestines removed because they are mental. Lol


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

stanb999 said:


> You do know that most "allergies" are due to mental disorders... right? Double blind studies have born this out time and again.


Well, a distant relative of mine DIED from this "mental disorder". If it really had been a "mental disorder" he would have started breathing again after he had passed out.

Folks, you can DEBATE as much as you want as long as long as you remember the HT FAQS: Be nice!


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Im not saying that at all. There are cases of say depression and bipolar that are chemically induced in the body. You can measure it by imbalances and lack of serotonin production. But to say allergies are mental disorder is absurd.
> 
> 
> Your way of thinking is the old way of thinking in the medical world. Do you know how many people were put away in mental wards for eczema? They were labeled mentally unfit due to constant scratching and itching. It was a labeled a mental disorder. Today we know that it is outside chemicals causing many of the bodies mental and physical problems. It's the total opposite of what your saying. We now know it is outside chemicals in our food and environment causing these disorders. It's the allergies themselves causing many cases of depression and anxiety. And even schizophrenia. They are curing some of these issues with dietary changes and allergy tests. Take my daughter. From birth she had digestive problems. Many gastrointestinal problems. Until she was 10 and finally diagnosed with celiacs. Is that mental? Not at all. Since she had it we finally had an answer to my problem. Celiacs is heritatary. Sure enough I had it.
> ...



I said most not all allergic reactions are mentally induced. Double blind studies bare this out. Refute this with studies. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2678838/

As to your comments about mental disorders... I agree they can have devastating effects on ones body and mind. I don't discount them or minimize there effects.

Fibro... The issue was found where? In the brain. What is yet to be determined is if mood drugs can fix it for most. They do work for some.

A lot of the mood issues and other disorders seen today always happened.. ADD, ADHA, ect. Those people were sent away to live in the "home", sent out to the farm, were locked in the basement. I'm not suggesting it was right by any means. But it is what was done.

Also, those "weak"children of yesteryear or whatever term you choose often succumbed to disease. They simply died in early childhood. A lot. Historical references are full of such stories. Today we can keep them alive. Hopefully we can advance medicine to the point of them living a happy life. 

Back to the topic...
IBS is mostly found in people with mental disorder or happens after a traumatic event. Or are all the doctors wrong. :/


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

stanb999 said:


> I said most not all allergic reactions are mentally induced. Double blind studies bare this out. Refute this with studies.


 The correlation in the one study you mentioned is probably valid. But that is the ONLY thing this study shows: a correlation between anxiety and asthma. It does not show a cause and effect going from anxiety to asthma: instead I put to you the anxiety stems from the asthma and not the other way around.

Yes. a child who suddenly cannot breath tends to be anxious about it: wouldn't you? I expect it is also a sign of anxiety among his loved ones as well!



stanb999 said:


> IBS is mostly found in people with mental disorder or happens after a traumatic event. Or are all the doctors wrong. :/


Source?


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

http://www.aboutibs.org/site/what-is-ibs/intro-to-ibs/psychological-factors


Psychological factors are not a primary cause of IBS. They may influence how a person seeks to manage and deal with IBS.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

As I was saying. The diseases are what cause the emotional distress. Not the other way around.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

According to the MERC medical manual: 

Postprandial abdominal discomfort may be attributed to an exaggerated gastro-colonic reflex (the colonic contractile response to a meal), the presence of colonic high amplitude-propagated contractions, increased intestinal sensitivity (visceral hyperalgesia), or a combination of these factors. Fat ingestion may increase intestinal permeability and exaggerate hypersensitivity. Ingestion of food high in fermentable oligosaccharides, disaccharides, monosaccharides, and polyols (collectively called FODMAPs) are poorly absorbed in the small intestine and may increase colonic motility and secretion.

The manual does, indeed, mention a correlation between anxiety and IBS. It mentions the mental health correlation IN ADDITION TO physical causes, BUT IT DOES NOT SAY THAT IBS IS CAUSED BY mental health issues. 

It also states that fat can cause an IBS flare. It ALSO says that saccharides (sugars) are poorly absorbed and may increase a flare, so fruit, because it is sweet, might not be a good choice either! Though I am sure that by now you folks know if you can have fruit or not.

I personally think that Vahomesteaders' opinion that IBS causes the anxiety and not the other way around is correct, and I have never seen a study that says this is not so. The studies say "associated with", not "caused by"


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Terri said:


> According to the MERC medical manual:
> 
> Postprandial abdominal discomfort may be attributed to an exaggerated gastro-colonic reflex (the colonic contractile response to a meal), the presence of colonic high amplitude-propagated contractions, increased intestinal sensitivity (visceral hyperalgesia), or a combination of these factors. Fat ingestion may increase intestinal permeability and exaggerate hypersensitivity. Ingestion of food high in fermentable oligosaccharides, disaccharides, monosaccharides, and polyols (collectively called FODMAPs) are poorly absorbed in the small intestine and may increase colonic motility and secretion.
> 
> ...


A few main stream links...

http://www.adaa.org/understanding-anxiety/related-illnesses/irritable-bowel-syndrome-ibs

http://www.webmd.com/ibs/guide/stress-anxiety-ibs

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/707768

http://www.healthxchange.com.sg/hea...ssion-Cause-Irritable-Bowel-Syndrome-IBS.aspx



A few studies
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12108820

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4692018/

http://gut.bmj.com/content/55/8/1095.short

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1365-2036.2009.04074.x/pdf



The reason you haven't found any studies is you haven't looked.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

The IFFGD is world's leading research and development organization on gastrointestinal diseases. It's all they do. I believe I'll take their word for it.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

stanb999 said:


> A few main stream links...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 To read this one I would have to start an account, and I do not wish to

QUOTE=stanb999;7634671][http://www.healthxchange.com.sg/hea...ssion-Cause-Irritable-Bowel-Syndrome-IBS.aspx
[/QUOTE] This source states 
"However, it is not always clear whether the anxiety or depression causes IBS or results from the IBS symptoms,â says Dr Wang Yu Tien, Consultant, Department of Gastroenterology & Hepatology, Singapore General Hospital (SGH), a member of the SingHealth group"
"
................................................................

All of your sources state that the cause of IBS is unknown. All 3 state that anxiety is also noted. All 3 state that they cannot tell if the anxiety is caused by IBS, or the other way around.

I concede that anxiety is often associated with IBS, and so have a couple of the folks you have been debating with. 

I do NOT concede that anxiety or mental illness CAUSES IBS, and all of your sources so far have clearly stated that the CAUSE of IBS is UNKNOWN! But, if my digestive system were to dump itself unexpectedly in public places, then I would be anxious as well.

There are a few things I need to do: I will read the other sources you gave me later.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Terri said:


> But, if my digestive system were to dump itself unexpectedly in public places, then I would be anxious as well.


Bingo!! :idea: That's exactly right. I don't normally have anxiety issues, I'm not an anxious person. I do, however, have *some* anxiety when I leave the house that directly relates to whether or not there will be facilities on the way to/at the destination where I'm headed. Or having to worry about what to eat if I leave home for any length of time. Having to constantly worry about that is not fun. Thank goodness I've learned to manage my IBS enough now that I rarely ever have an emergency flare up. :happy2:


----------

